# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Comment les utilisateurs d'iPhone, Android et BlackBerry se voient entre eux : ils ne sont pas tendre

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Comment les utilisateurs d'iPhone, Android et BlackBerry se voient entre eux : ils ne sont pas tendres*

C-Section Comics, site de planches dessines amricain, vient de publier une image particulirement drle sur les diffrents possesseurs de smartphones. 
Selon leur marque de prdilection, ils ont une vision particulire de leurs collgues utilisant un appareil d'un constructeur concurrent.



 ::fleche::  Quel smartphone utilisez-vous ? Avez-vous les mmes images des utilisateurs d'autres appareils que celles montres sur ce dessin ?

----------


## Aspartame

pas de commentaire sur mon tlphone ( je n'en ai pas )

mais un grand bravo pour le dessin

----------


## ALCINA

Il manque les wp7 users quand mme  :;):

----------


## kedare

> Il manque les wp7 users quand mme


Difficile de dire comment ils sont vu, vu que pour le moment on en voit pas  :;):

----------


## alex_vino

Vraiment sympa, le pire... c'est que c'est vrai !  ::ccool::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'ai un tlphone Android (HTC Desire) et effectivement en dehors de l'aspect exagr c'est assez vrai..... Je n'ai juste pas compris le trip livreur de pizza....

----------


## JeitEmgie

Typical Windows Phone 7 User : caricature of Bill Gates 
How he sees himself: superman
How he's seen by iPhone users: monkey
How he's seen by Android users: Man in Black

----------


## JeitEmgie

> j' Je n'ai juste pas compris le trip livreur de pizza....


food for the geek

----------


## SnakemaN

Mouaaahh j'adore, franchement c'est superbe.

Et pis une belle part de vrit quand mme  ::ccool:: 
Personnellement j'ai un smartphone Windows Mobile 6.1 (Essentiellement pour/a cause du boulot, mais j'ai un multi-boot Android)
Mais dans mon coeur c'est Android, puis j'ai mme travaill dessus.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bapt.ice

C'est exactement a !! =)

----------


## Linio

C'est vraiment bien vu!  ::):

----------


## Thierry B.

> food for the geek


Je pense qu'il faut plus voir le livreur que la pizza.

Blackberry => Mtiers de cadres et autres mecs en costards dont les billets de 500 euros dpassent des poches,  l'extrme oppos du livreur de pizza quoi  :;): 

(je dis a dans l'esprit de la caricature hein, pas tapper)

Sinon, j'adore. Ca montre bien la strilit de toutes ces gueguerre pro-bidules et anti-machins...

----------


## Fooshi

> Personnellement j'ai un smartphone Windows Mobile 6.1 (Essentiellement pour/a cause du boulot, mais j'ai un multi-boot Android)


Un multi boot android avec un Windows mobile 6.1 ? je ne savais pas que l'on pouvais faire ca ! j'ai actuellement un Windows mobile 6.5.

----------


## Bobble

::mrgreen::  trop bien! et c'est assez vraie pour certains

----------


## SnakemaN

> Un multi boot android avec un Windows mobile 6.1 ? je ne savais pas que l'on pouvais faire ca ! j'ai actuellement un Windows mobile 6.5.


Pour tre exact c'est un vrai faux multi-boot.
En fait tu dmarre sous winmo, tu lance Haret qui est une sorte de chargeur de dmarrage sur carte SD.
Ton tlphone redmarre automatiquement sur carte SD.

Par ex pour FroYo: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=732362

Je prfre nanmoins la version "Eclair" pour mon tel.

----------


## Fooshi

Ah seulement sur HTC, j'avais un HTC sous win 6.1 avant que j'ai troqu contre un LG win 6.5.

----------


## GCSX_

Trs sympa la planche, d'autant plus que c'est assez vrai, je le constate tous les jours au bahut ^^

Personnelement, j'ai plusieurs appareils : un Symbian, un Android, un Windows Mobile 2003 (si, si il marche encore!) et un Windows Phone 7.

Avec a, je suis prsent dans 4 univers, et des fois c'est difficile de s'y retrouver ^^

----------


## tomlev

lol, je suis 100% d'accord avec ce dessin  ::D: 
(je suis utilisateur d'Android)

----------


## air-dex

C'est bien vridique mais personnellement j'aurais mis une brebis (le gnou ne marche pas chez Apple (surtout s'il n'a pas de 'o') !  ::P: ) pour l'utilisatrice d'iPhone vue par les utilisateurs d'Android.

----------


## balmeyer

> Je pense qu'il faut plus voir le livreur que la pizza.
> 
> Blackberry => Mtiers de cadres et autres mecs en costards dont les billets de 500 euros dpassent des poches,  l'extrme oppos du livreur de pizza quoi 
> 
> (je dis a dans l'esprit de la caricature hein, pas tapper)
> 
> Sinon, j'adore. Ca montre bien la strilit de toutes ces gueguerre pro-bidules et anti-machins...


Ouais, j'allais dire a : dans la caricature, pour l'utilisateur du BB, Android = Mobile Cheap pour les employs.  ::):

----------


## Virgil Scipion

Bin moi j'ai juste un bon vieux Sony chinois, et  la diffrence des tlphones de miquets, j'ai aucun soucis de graisse de grec qui s'tale sur l'cran.
Et en plus, il sait nager  ::mouarf:: 

Dans le fond, je hais les smartphones. Je suis oblig de les utiliser, question d'appli web qui doit tourner sur ces daubes  la mode, mais  chaque fois je prend a comme une punition. C'est un peu comme devoir utiliser IE  ::mrgreen:: ..

----------


## lilington

ben achete toi un netbook pour les applications web et utilises un vieux phone pour ses fonctions sms et telephone.

dans mon cas je suis entraint de quitter ce monde j'ai mon n900 sur maemo non pas pour profiter des applications webs mais surtout pour parceque c'est facile de passer en root et virer tout ce qui me gene et enfin utiliser mon clavier physique et mon telephone comme bon ME semble.

j'utilise toujours un netbook pour les applications webs.

----------


## mortapa

j'aime  ::mouarf::  (j'ai pas de smartphones mais j'ai le meilleur portable au monde qui permet des appel sous la douche et rsiste  la chaise/roue/pied/mur/etc)

----------

